

Show HN: Today or Tomorrow? Ractive.js and Dropbox Datastore Api application - gvnn
https://today-tomorrow-app.herokuapp.com

======
JoeCortopassi
To everybody freaking out: It's a todo list, that stores your info in your
dropbox rather than the sites database[1]. Brilliant idea, terrible execution.

If I was the person that developed this, I would have spent <$25 on
themeforest.net and tossed up a simple splash page with a call-to-action
button and a short description of what it does. No one in their right mind is
going to blindly hook up their dropbox to a blank site.

[1][https://github.com/gvnn/today-tomorrow](https://github.com/gvnn/today-
tomorrow)

~~~
gvnn
We added a little description to the homepage. We took the original idea of
splash screens, introductions and whatever come to mind and reduced it to the
bare bones. Clearly it was too much.

------
binarymax
What is this? I just see a 'connect with dropbox'. I'd like to know what you
are working on but please give me more up front!

~~~
gvnn
It's very simple todo application. It saved your data on your Dropbox account
using the new Datastore api. Source is available here
[https://github.com/gvnn/today-tomorrow](https://github.com/gvnn/today-
tomorrow)

------
xutopia
What is it? I'm not going to connect to Dropbox if I don't know what it does.

~~~
gvnn
We kept it very simple :) We'll add a description for sure. The source code is
available at [https://github.com/gvnn/today-
tomorrow](https://github.com/gvnn/today-tomorrow) so you can have a look

------
ragebol
I like minimalistic, but this is a bit too much. I'd also like to know what it
does before I connect to dropbox

~~~
gvnn
It doesn't do anything :) the idea is to use dropbox as datastore so you can
access your data anywhere.

------
alexholehouse
As good an idea as this is, _how_ is this on the frontpage?

I don't mean this is a nasty way, but with a single page which basically says,
"can I access your data please?" and no explanation I can't understand who
would upvote it?

~~~
gvnn
Building a "nasty" application wasn't our objective. The application is really
minimalistic and clearly we shrink it too much. We added a little description
now and the application code is available here [https://github.com/gvnn/today-
tomorrow](https://github.com/gvnn/today-tomorrow)

------
halisaurus
As others said, this landing page doesn't tell me anything, let alone sell me
on connecting my Dropbox. You can update it, but I still won't try it knowing
that you have a habit of doing things with user data without full disclosure.

------
allanmacgregor
I'm all up for minimalist design but you went to far, the users don't even get
the slightest clue of what the app is supposed to do or how.

I have no reason for giving you access to my dropbox account

~~~
gvnn
Thanks for your feedback. We are adding a little description in home page.

------
tazjin
When I open this I just see a "Connect with Dropbox" button. Is it supposed to
be that way? What happens / what does it do once I connect?

Oh and I use Google Drive instead of Dropbox.

~~~
gvnn
The project uses the Dropbox Api to store the list on your dropbox account.
Code is available here [https://github.com/gvnn/today-
tomorrow](https://github.com/gvnn/today-tomorrow)

------
markyc
"Connect with dropbox"

umm.. why?

~~~
gvnn
It uses the Datastore API to store your data on you dropbox account.

~~~
frakkingcylons
You can't expect people to connect their accounts with no information on what
they're about to use. Please add some more information on the details of the
application on the home page.

~~~
gvnn
You are right, we'll try to make it more clear.

------
gonzilla
I like the minimalistic interface. Good work.

~~~
gvnn
Thanks, we tried to keep it as minimal as possible, bringing the focus back to
the list of to do.

~~~
tlongren
So, it's a to-do list?

------
AbhishekBiswal
Please write something about the app on the first page, so that people who are
new to the app get to know about it.

~~~
gvnn
We just added a little description

------
dc_ploy
I don't get it. I don't have dropbox. What is it supposed to do? Clever NSA...

~~~
gvnn
You create a new account :) we built the application to use dropbox datastore
so you can access to your data from anywhere

------
balee
What is the limit for the Dropbox Datastore?

------
tlongren
lol, right.

